# Best wormer for strongyle/tapeworm



## HoosierShadow

With everything growing and worm 'season' in swing, we want to get everyone wormed again. We need to find something we can alternate with Quest Plus. Any suggestions? I do have a doe I think is a bit wormy, probably should have given her 3 rounds instead of 2. She has twins, so it could just be that they are wearing her down. I am not a good judge at eyelids, but she does seem pale.

I don't know that we have ever had tapeworm, but I like being able to cover it just in case.

Every fecal in the past if goats had any worms it was something very similar to a strongyle don't remember the name but was told to treat it like a strongyle.

I can probably get any kind of horse wormer with the horse supply stores here. 

Any suggestions? I just haven't had much luck finding a good alternative.


----------



## BareCreekFarm

We worm with Cydectin (Moxidectin), which is in the same class of wormer as Quest, I believe. We normally do not rotate, but when we have a goat that looks wormy after giving Cydectin, we give them Safe-Guard. Safe-Guard is in a different class of wormers as Cydectin, so they kill different types of worms. When you give Safe-Guard you triple to dose recommended on the tube.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Bailey. Yep Cydectin and Quest are in the same category, but I think Cydectin might be stronger. We may end up sticking with Quest this round if we don't find anything else, and then order Cydectin. I do know that strongyle has been the biggest nuissance we've dealt with so far, and it's been a real pain dealing with. I told my husband I'm almost ready to dry lot the goats for a while!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I would stick with the same unless it is not working. 
If they have tapeworm the tapeworm usually needs a 3-5 days straight dose of something like safeguard. I think that the Quest treats tape but if they are not gone after treatment try the safeguard dosed like that. I dont think I would dose the Quest for the 3 days straight that tapes may need.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Logan I appreciate it. I don't think tapeworms are an issue really, and I do think the Quest plus kills them, I just like to cover some bases since we aren't doing a fecal this time. But again every fecal in the past has been the same worm, so we're mostly just concerned with treating for strongyles.


----------



## LoneStarChic

I like Zimectrin Gold. According to my fecals I get better results than I do with Safeguard..... And for Safeguard to work, I have to dose at 5x's the label dose for 5 days. Costly.

So, I use Zimectrin Gold, 1cc per 30lbs. One dose and they are good. Moxidectin (Quest/Cydectin) is my "clear" dewormer of choice (compared to Ivermectin) & Zimectrin Gold or Valbazen are my "white" dewormers of choice for things like tapes/strongyles (compared to Safeguard).

YMMV, so I reccomend fecaling to see what works best for your herd.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Crystal, I think we do actually have a tube of Zimectrin Gold, maybe I'll give it to the doe. I'm mostly concerned with just one, the others can wait to be wormed on Tues evening. 
I don't have time at all to get a fecal done, the vet we use is not close to where I'll be the next few days. But every fecal we've ever done that showed anything it's always been something similar to a strongyle.


----------



## capra

A good microscope will run less than $100, make your own fecal solution at 2 1/2 c. sugar to 2 c. water, slides and cover slips will run you another $30, disposable test tubes and a test tube holder will run another $45. So in doing your own, how many vet done fecals will pay for yours?
PS-photos of worm eggs on a slide are downloadable from the internet.
Takes you 15 minutes and most of that time is wait time for the eggs to raise to the top of the solution.
FF


----------



## happybleats

I agree with not changing wormer until it no longer works...if you need something for tape..most white wormers take care of tape worm..I like to use Valbazen...it does a good job for us...1 cc per 10#


----------



## enchantedgoats

they microscopes that you can plug into your computer and thus the image is as large as your screen. much easier to read. meanwhile we use safeguard and ivermectin.


----------



## capra

I am going crazy with strongyles!

typed on my little tiny keyboard


----------



## In_Clover

Zimecterin Gold is my wormer of choice for tapeworms. It is a combo. of ivermectin and praziquantal. It is the prazi. that is so effective against tapes. Valbazen does not work in my area for tapes.

I alternate with ZG and ivermectin. May have to look into the moxidectin in Quest for the goats- don't have the dosing on moxidectin.

In an active case of worms, I use the 10-10-10 format. Worms 3x, 10 days apart. Kills the migrating forms of the larvae.


----------

